# Which Road Bike - Advice Please



## Lango8181 (18 Feb 2009)

Hi All,
I am looking at buying a bike to start commuting into work on, while combining it with something that I can use at the weekends for touring around. Nothing to serious, mainly a bike that is reliable as I will be doing about 20 miles per day during the week.
After a lot of looking around I think I have narrowed it down to the following three bikes:
· Cube Peloton (2009)
· Bianchi Via Nirone 7 Xenon (2009)
· Focus Variado Expert (2009)
I like the look of all the bikes but feel that the Focus and Cube are better equipped than the Bianchi. However, the Bianchi does have that amazing Italian styling.
Can anyone give me their views on which is the better buy out of the three. 
 Also, I would be open to suggestions on other options around this sort of level.
Thanks


----------



## Wigsie (18 Feb 2009)

Have you ridden any of them? looks are important I will concede that, and they are all good looking bikes. Components wise the 105 shimano you cant go wrong with really but again some folks will swear by Campag. IMO its very important to sit on a few and have a go on the bikes first... my brother has a Bianchi and it looks great but to me it just feels odd compared to my Specialized Allez. 

I was looking at £750 - £1000 bikes and there are some cracking bikes out there (cannondale six/Caad 9, Scott and Ribble the list goes on). The Trek 1.7 is VERY nice but personal preference led me to an Allez Elite.

No one can tell you which is best for you, you have to decide yourself... which is half the fun!


----------



## wafflycat (18 Feb 2009)

Have you ridden any of them? The key is to get a bike that *fits* and is comfortable. Example, Wigsie thinks a Bianchi feels 'odd' and yet I have two (San Remo & Via Nirone) and love them. We're all different shapes, sizes, and like different things. I would say, however, that whatever make you get, whatever the colour scheme, the most important thing is comfort: fit, and only you can decide which one is best for you. Also, expect to change the saddle on whatever bike you get - you may not, but it's often the first thing to be changed. Again, we've all got somewhat different rear ends and what is being cradled in heavenly clouds for one is like sitting on a razor blade for another..


----------



## gbb (18 Feb 2009)

Hi Lango...
If you're looking at components, the Cube and Focus are better equipped (Shimano 105 against Xenon/ Mirage mix on the Bianchi)..but then are they more expensive than the Bianchi ?

That said, ive had two Bianchis...both Xenon, and they've behaved flawlessy (apart from a very slight buzz from one of the shifters on rougher roads)
The wheelsets on them are relatively bombproof, never broke a spoke, never had to have them trued etc etc.

If i could afford it, i'd go for the 105 equipped bikes. For looks, i'd go for the Bianchi. I love mine to bits. I commute on mine in the summer, its very manoeverable in traffic, very easy to accelerate on...and of course, then there's the longer rides as well.


----------



## Lango8181 (18 Feb 2009)

Thanks guys,

I am trying out the Cube and the Bianchi on Friday, but am unsure where I can try the Focus. I live in the London area and as far as I can make out it is only Wiggle that stock Focus'?

Is 105 better than Xenon?


----------



## Mortiroloboy (18 Feb 2009)

Lango8181 said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> I am trying out the Cube and the Bianchi on Friday, but am unsure where I can try the Focus. I live in the London area and as far as I can make out it is only Wiggle that stock Focus'?
> 
> Is 105 better than Xenon?




105 is ShimaNO's third up in it's groupset heirachy which goes- Sora, Tiagra, 105. Xenon is the bottom of the Campag range, and as from 2009 has been withdrawn from the Campag line up which now starts with Veloce which is comparible with 105. so to answer your question (and although I prefer Campagnolo), yes 105 should be better, simply because it comes in a higher spec level in the ShimaNO line up than Xenon does in the Campag line up.


----------



## Cubist (19 Feb 2009)

BikeRadar reviews state the Cube is a lot of bike for the money. I have Cube MTB's, and can confirm that they are an excellent quality, high spec bike for the money. It shouldn't really matter, but they are absolute head-turners, and are anything but ten-a-penny.


----------



## jimboalee (19 Feb 2009)

If it were me, it would be a toss-up between the Bianchi and the Focus.

The Cube is straight out the window based on the weight of the frame.

I would plump for the Focus. 105 is superior, and considering the frame's weight, it can be upgraded to be lighter.


----------



## Lango8181 (19 Feb 2009)

Thanks for all th advice guys.

I think I am narrowing it down to the Cube and Focus, as they both have Shimano 105.

Does anyone know how i can test ride the focus?

Thanks


----------



## Scoosh (19 Feb 2009)

Lango8181 said:


> Does anyone know how i can test ride the focus?


Wiggle are the only suppliers of Focus bikes. They do a 7-Day Test Ride on all their bikes (they know people are always told to "try before you buy" )

I haven't used it myself but equally, haven't heard any negative comments about it either 

HTH and let us know how you get on.


----------



## Randochap (19 Feb 2009)

Lango8181 said:


> I am looking at buying a bike to start commuting into work on, while combining it with something that I can use at the weekends for touring around.



Onece again I'm left wondering why no one has pointed out that these are racing bikes -- as one reviewer says of the Bianchi: "the ideal platform to begin your racing career."

Are you planning to race? If not, these bikes are inappropriate for your stated use; they are neither commuter bikes, nor weekend tourers. The gears are relatively high and there is no provision to attach proper mudguards or rack. If you don't mind riding to work with an ungainly rucksack on your back while being sprayed with mud, then OK, these will be spritely bikes. If on the other hand you want something that will carry you and kit back and forth to work and then have a comfy tour around the countryside on the weekend, then there are better compromises -- like a sport tourer, tourer or "cross" bike.


----------



## gbb (19 Feb 2009)

Randochap said:


> Onece again I'm left wondering why no one has pointed out that these are racing bikes -- as one reviewer says of the Bianchi: "the ideal platform to begin your racing career."
> 
> Are you planning to race? If not, these bikes are inappropriate for your stated use; they are neither commuter bikes, nor weekend tourers. The gears are relatively high and there is no provision to attach proper mudguards or rack. If you don't mind riding to work with an ungainly rucksack on your back while being sprayed with mud, then OK, these will be spritely bikes. If on the other hand you want something that will carry you and kit back and forth to work and then have a comfy tour around the countryside on the weekend, then there are better compromises -- like a sport tourer, tourer or "cross" bike.



In the purest sense, you're right about the Bianchi (and the others for that matter) not being a 'commuter ' bike (neither are the others). But that doesnt mean you cant.
I commute very successfully in the good weather on 'racing' bikes, always have. I see another guy commuting on a Bianchi Via Nirone quite regularly...mind, his bike filthy, mines not .
Perhaps Lango can clarify what sort of touring he means...just cycling round or something more serious.
Its also a valid point about mudguards etc. You'll struggle to use it comfortably in the winter Lango. You can buy raceblade mudguards of course...but it'll be hard to take any of these beauties out in the depths of winter. I know i dont.


----------



## Tynan (19 Feb 2009)

Condor Fratello

steel frame, carbon forks, comes with proper full mudguards and rack, spec any gearset you want

there, I've said it


----------



## Randochap (20 Feb 2009)

gbb said:


> In the purest sense, you're right about the Bianchi (and the others for that matter) not being a 'commuter ' bike (neither are the others). But that doesnt mean you cant.



No it doesn't ... but why would someone want to?

I'm right, not just in the purest sense; I'm right in a general way.

If someone was sure they were going to race (and how does a neophyte know that?) and could only afford one bike, then that might be a reason to press a racing bike into use as a commuter. Otherwise, you're going to suffer the inconvenience and discomfort of a twitchy bike without convenient accessory options 90% of the time only to enjoy a modicum of sportier characteristics on (unloaded) weekend summer rides.

Even the average weekend warrior would actually be better served by a sport tourer that will ride more comfortably and carry a small load better.

Most people, in fact, out riding today's race-style bikes would be better served by the kind of bikes that once filled the roads of the UK a couple of generations ago. These were practical bicycles with relaxed angles, suited for comfortable yet sporting forays into the countryside and carried their owners back and forth to work on a daily basis, yet they were often found in competitive events on the weekend. 

That knowledge seems to have fallen before car culture and bike industry propaganda.

On edit: Just to give an example: This bike is my overall favourite of my six bikes (4 presently on the road). It weighs 30 lbs with all it's accessories, incl racks, bag, pump, etc. Yet it serves as an incredibly comfortable commuter, long distance bike and general all-round utilitarian machine. But I also occasionally take it out on my weekly 60 mile group training ride and have no problem taking my turn in the 35-40 km/h paceline. It certainly eats up the road when it carries me contentedly on 200-300 km day rides.

I love my 18lb sport tourer (20lb.+ w/ accessories) which nonetheless has clearances and braze-ons for mudguards and rack, but if I could have only one bike, as much as I too am tempted by the racy bling, it would likely be the classic 650b randonneuse or something very much like it.


----------



## Lango8181 (20 Feb 2009)

Fair comments about the possibility of getting something more comfortable. I do not need to take anything with me apart from what I can fit into a small rucksack.

Like gbb I also see many people commuting on racing bikes and like the option of having something fast and agile. Although I am just planning to use it for commuting and the odd weekend ride it would be great to have a bike that could be a bit more serious if I wanted it to be.

Just cant seem to look past the option of a fast, slick racer!!!


----------



## Lango8181 (20 Feb 2009)

Also had a look at the Condor Fratello, nice looking bike but equipped with Shimano 105 is over a grand!!! out of budget!!

I am today trying out the Bianchi and Cube so will keep you posted!!


----------



## punkypossum (20 Feb 2009)

I just got a trek 1.7 - got it for 800 instead of the £950 the triple version should be (full 105), so there are some good deals out there. Went for it partly because the geometry suits me and partly I wanted a sportive style bike for that extra bit of comfort over long distances...Might be worth a look at!


----------



## Wigsie (20 Feb 2009)

Randochap is the ultimate voice of reason! (that is a compliment and I am sorry if taken any other way).

He gave me similar advice and I did take it on board and was VERY close to getting a Tricross for the racks and mud guard clearance extra comfort etc (ok not strictly a tourer or commuter bike but a reasonable compromise). I ended up with an Allez Elite and turned half the stationary cupboard at work into a clothing, deodorant, hair gel cupboard and just have to plan my commuting days around taking laptop home etc.

It is very sound advice he gives.... but for me (and I am assuming for many more) i want my commute and weekend/evening fun rides to be as exciting and exhillarating as possible... ok so I am 6ft 4 and 17 stone but when i am flying down a hill or pushing myself on a flat open road deep down I want to think I am Lance! its the main reason manufacturers make these bikes at this price range, same as every sport! 

Nobody bought silly white football boots or ones with jagged patches on the toes untill beckham scored from the half way line against wimbledon all those years ago (damn him) and Nike were an unknown in golf untill they signed Tiger Woods. Half the battle for a lot of people out there initially is psycological and if they have got the fastest most exciting bike out there for the money then they are more likey to get out on it and ultimately like me get hooked! 

Ok so i cant go the shops on my allez for anything more than a pack of gum and even then i push it into the shop with me! but I see it sitting there and want it to raise my pulse and thats what it does. I have no doubt I will get a more pactical machine further down the line, but for me I cant think of a better bike to get me back into road cycling..... For the sexists out there (apologies to the ladies) think of it like a marriage, I didnt marry the most sensible woman I have ever dated.... I married the one that excited me the most, she makes me work and gets mad at me, but she is fun and passionate and I love her... if I was allowed to have more than one wife I probably would have a workhorse tucked away somewhere that did everything I said or wanted without a whisper of negativity!

My general point is that people (maybe its the 20 -30 something generation) are not generally practical when it comes to leisure items.

Maybe its just me? maybe my Psychology degree that I have never used is just bursting to get out!


----------



## gbb (20 Feb 2009)

Lango8181 said:


> Fair comments about the possibility of getting something more comfortable. I do not need to take anything with me apart from what I can fit into a small rucksack.
> 
> Like gbb I also see many people commuting on racing bikes and like the option of having something fast and agile. Although I am just planning to use it for commuting and the odd weekend ride it would be great to have a bike that could be a bit more serious if I wanted it to be.
> 
> Just cant seem to look past the option of a fast, slick racer!!!



I was rather assuming you hadnt made a basic mistake and chosen the wrong kind of bike...i did assume you (like myself) simply favour the roadbikes looks etc. I only use a rucksack...its not nice when its hot, but liveable.
Rando is right, there are far better options for commuting. Far more sensible, far more flexible. 
But speaking from my own point of view...i dont want sensible, i dont want flexible...i want a roadbike.
Theres no doubt when winter comes again, you'll probaby be very reluctant to take it out, then you may face another diemma...and do what most of us do, get a hack (assuming you are going to commute in the winter).

I woud take Randos advice seriously...there are more suitable options for all year round commuting, but dont do what i did a few years ago. Compromised on what i REALLY wanted...and ended up hating the bloody thing.

Look at all the options Lango..


----------



## Chris James (20 Feb 2009)

Wigsie said:


> Nobody bought silly white football boots or ones with jagged patches on the toes untill beckham scored from the half way line against wimbledon all those years ago (damn him)



So, so wrong. The late great Alan Ball was the original wearer of white boots and the demi God that spawned many young copyists.

As regards the rest of your post, you are quite right in that people often buy aspirational rather than practical stuff. However, these same people are often the ones who have a shed full of unused bikes, and a menagerie of impulse buys gathering dust around their house.

I would imagine a commuting bike that won't take guards (and to a lesser degree a rack) will not get used that much. No-one likes arriving at work soaking wet, sprayed with road muck and having a sweaty back from wearing a rucksack. This is all avoidable with next to no performance penalty with an audax bike.

The Condor Fratello, for example, listed above is not really any slower than a entry level race bike.

Having said all that, bikes are expensive and the OP should buy the one that he likes best. Perhaps as an engineer I appreciate different bike types just as much for their differing characteristics?


----------



## Wigsie (20 Feb 2009)

Chris James said:


> So, so wrong. The late great Alan Ball was the original wearer of white boots and the demi God that spawned many young copyists.



I am aware of such a player, however my point was that it was never mass marketed to joe public in those days, its the superstars that people aspire to and therefore the manufacturers market them so.




Chris James said:


> As regards the rest of your post, you are quite right in that people often buy aspirational rather than practical stuff. However, these same people are often the ones who have a shed full of unused bikes, and a menagerie of impulse buys gathering dust around their house.



I quite agree, I bet there are more £500 - £1000 fancy looking bikes out there, practically new just sitting in peoples sheds/garages (next to their adidas predators) than there are Audax/tourer style more practical commuter bikes as they are more attractive to impulse buyers..... Just for some (myself included) I am more likely to get out on the bike if it looks/feels like somethng really a bit elite (I have never ridden a £1.5k + bike so to me mine feels amazing) then I am just that much more likely to use it.


----------



## Lango8181 (20 Feb 2009)

Cubetastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just had a test on the Bianchi and also the Cube..........

Both are superb bikes but for me the cube is top of the tree. It looks like a much more expensive bike then it actually is and for the money i doubt it can be beaten in terms of spec.

Gentlemen I think we have a winner!!!! Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## Wigsie (20 Feb 2009)

Nice one, have fun!!!!! and dont leave it unused in the shed or Chris and Rando will be shouting "I told you so!" at me.....


----------



## Cubist (20 Feb 2009)

Lango8181 said:


> Cubetastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just had a test on the Bianchi and also the Cube..........
> 
> ...



Yo!


----------



## Randochap (20 Feb 2009)

Lango8181 said:


> Cubetastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just had a test on the Bianchi and also the Cube..........
> 
> ...



Congrats on your decision! I'm sure you will enjoy your bike ... on weekends ... when it's not raining

Seriously though, couldn't you find a sport tourer/audax to try? That would be the best compromise.


----------



## gbb (20 Feb 2009)

Randochap said:


> Congrats on your decision! I'm sure you will enjoy your bike ... on weekends ... when it's not raining
> 
> Seriously though, couldn't you find a sport tourer/audax to try? That would be the best compromise.



Now i think about it Rando...for some, it may not be as easy to see an audax / tourer in the flesh 
I have two fairly well stocked LBS's within 10 miles of me...one a small but good independent Bianchi / Felt dealership...and a larger independent, more supermarkety LBS that specialises in...err Specialized and Orbea.
I dont recall seeing any audax / tourers in either...its all hybrids etc for average joe public, and glitzy, glamorous road bikes. There doesnt seem to be any inbetween...and thats a shame actually.

Is it the same for most people out there ?...those of us that dont have the big boys on our doorstep...we're a bit stuffed for choice.


----------



## RSV_Ecosse (20 Feb 2009)

If you haven't already purchased the Cube, take a look at the new 2009 Boardman bikes :-

http://www.boardmanbikes.com/

The Boardman Team Carbon is absolutely stonking value for the dosh and looks fantastic.

Lots of nice kit on there from Ritchey and its SRAM Rival equipped.

I bought a Pinarello FP1 middle of last year and have found it to be a fantastic bike so far. I use it for training runs and also commute on it every week and its not missed a beat in doing either.

However, if the Boardman 2009 bikes had been around then, the Team Carbon would have got my vote and would have got my wallet open too. 

For @£1000 I think it has to be one of THE best bikes in its price range if not THE best bike. 

I disagree with the previous comments on not using a racing bike to commute on.

Why not?. Ride what you want, when you want and for whatever purpose you are happy with.

I have a clip on rear mudguard which keeps the worst of the spray off me and I carry a small daysack type bag on my back with a few essentials in it but keep all of my stuff at work in my locker.

I have not had any issues with my FP1 on my daily 36 mile commute. It's fast, reliable and comfortable despite being a "racing" bike.


----------



## gbb (20 Feb 2009)

Wigsie said:


> My general point is that people (maybe its the 20 -30 something generation) are not generally practical when it comes to leisure items.
> 
> Maybe its just me? maybe my Psychology degree that I have never used is just bursting to get out!



Just a bit of fun here, but I'm 50  and i dont want to be practical..or sensible 
Ive raised my kids, done the right thing all my life...now i want some unsensible fun.


----------



## Cubist (20 Feb 2009)

.......and if i wanted something sensible I'd get an anorak.


----------



## rob7222 (20 Feb 2009)

gbb said:


> Just a bit of fun here, but I'm 50  and i dont want to be practical..or sensible
> Ive raised my kids, done the right thing all my life...now i want some unsensible fun.


well done


----------



## Downward (21 Feb 2009)

RSV_Ecosse said:


> If you haven't already purchased the Cube, take a look at the new 2009 Boardman bikes :-
> 
> http://www.boardmanbikes.com/
> 
> ...




10/10 in Reviews


----------



## Lango8181 (9 Apr 2009)

Thought I would give an update. Have had my Cube Peloton for a week know and done about 70 miles. Absolutley love it!!
Thanks for everyone's comments, have officially got this cycling bug......bring on the commute to work and bye bye stuck on train!!


----------



## Wigsie (9 Apr 2009)

Nice one! pics of her please?


----------



## Lango8181 (21 Jul 2009)

Hi Guys thought I would add some pics of my Cube. Has been a long time since I have been on the site but still doing about 75 miles a week on her!!! Love it to bits!


----------

